
Show HN: Service Mocker – Mock your API server inside the browsers - Dolphin_Wood
https://github.com/service-mocker/service-mocker
======
sapeien
Something very similar already exists:
[https://github.com/pretenderjs/pretender](https://github.com/pretenderjs/pretender)

I don't think it's a good idea in general to mock server responses because
they are subject to change while the mocks don't, better to just run the
server and make a real request.

~~~
Dolphin_Wood
The main difference between Service Mocker and pretender is that we are using
service worker API, therefore the HTTP requests and responses are real and can
be inspected in devtools.

And usually, we mock an API while the server isn't ready to use. For example,
when you just started a new project with backend dudes, it's highly possible
that the server is unusable for the first few days, that is the best time to
mock your APIs with such a tool :).

